# A question on cleaners



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm a bleach,ammonia,pinesol type of guy (not mixed) Just wondered if there was someplace where they explain the difference in the cleaners. I know beach kills germs and junk but how about ammonia. What things are each one good for. I've found ammonia really works on dishes and pot and pans on the baked on stuff if you just let it soak they pretty much clean themselves. But you ladies probably all ready know that.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

No explanation, but if you branch out to include baking soda and vinegar, you'll have all you need for cleaning.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Ammonia is a grease cutter -- that's why it works so well to soak dishes in. It's alkaline in pH. General purpose cleaners like Pinesol are pretty neutral in pH and won't harm much of anything they're used on. You are correct, bleach kills microbes -- but so does plain ol' soap and water. It's a powerful oxidizer, too.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm sure you probably already know this, but it never hurts to post a reminder never to mix ammonia and bleach. Breathing is good. Breathing chlorine gas...not so much!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I like to use bleach for tea stains on my cups. for some reason it gives me a awful headache so i have to soak them outside. lestoil for clothing stains. wouldn't be without that stuff( i see it's up to 4 dollars or so now so i use it sparingly) . mr.clean i mop the floor with. clean the bathroom with vim. that is good stuff. of course the old mainstays s.o.s. vinegar and soda. ...Georgia.


----------

